# 2010 schwinn point beach



## axsepul (Apr 6, 2011)

i bought this last year at walmart. i'm thinking......

I'm thinking new departure triplspeed
I'm thinking rattle can flat black
I'm thinking my new paint stencils
I'm thinking truss rods or monark springer fork
Red and black rims, skiptooth, no fenders, bmx handlebar and for the final touch a beer holder


----------



## axsepul (Apr 6, 2011)

I present to you the most comfortable bike in the world. from point beach to


----------



## mantaray06 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm thinking you have a winner here! 
This is fantastic. I am very impressed on all details! 
Great Job!
Rex


----------



## axsepul (Apr 8, 2011)

mantaray06 said:


> I'm thinking you have a winner here!
> This is fantastic. I am very impressed on all details!
> Great Job!
> Rex




thanks!!!!


----------



## axsepul (Apr 8, 2011)

mantaray06 said:


> I'm thinking you have a winner here!
> This is fantastic. I am very impressed on all details!
> Great Job!
> Rex




thanks!!!!


----------

